
Dropbox rolls out PDF signing, iMessage integrations - Brajeshwar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/dropbox-rolls-out-pdf-signing-imessage-integrations-and-picture-in-picture-on-ios/
======
derricgilling
Nice to have it directly in DropBox since folks probably already have their
PDF there anyway. No need to separately upload to DocuSign, HelloSign, etc.

------
hobarrera
This article is a bit vague; what are they using for signing? GPG? Or some
NIHS signing method?

